# Let's try a ride report...



## velovino (Nov 7, 2006)

After years of reading reports from other posters, it's time for me to give this a shot. On Friday, seeing a predicted sharp turn in the weather just ahead, I took a vacation day to explore a new route. Below, hopefully, you will see the result. 

The day started with dense fog/clouds, which the Weather Channel said would eventually clear. This didn't look too likely. Most of the roads around here are narrow and quiet. More miles than cars today.


----------



## velovino (Nov 7, 2006)

They haven't yet paved many of the roads around here, I like that.

You need to take time to say hello to the locals. These guys ran along side me until I stopped to say good morning.

Here's an amazing old building along the way. Appears to be abandoned, although it appears someone still takes care of the lawn.


----------



## velovino (Nov 7, 2006)

buttcam


----------



## velovino (Nov 7, 2006)

There are actually many short, sharp hills around here. Where are we?


----------



## velovino (Nov 7, 2006)

As the sun burned through the fog my confidence in the weather report was renewed. It was becoming quite a nice mid November day in central Ohio.

A small town with an inviting coffee shop and central green proved to be an inviting location for a brief stop, and some bike photography. 

You may recognize the influence of other rbr poster's photography here.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*"Buttcam" why didn't I ever think of a "Buttcam"?*



velovino said:


> buttcam


I like it.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Oh yes, nice pix.


----------



## velovino (Nov 7, 2006)

Back on the road, we encounter more locals, and see more abandoned older buildings. I thought this church was quite picturesque.


----------



## velovino (Nov 7, 2006)

I bet Todd is an interesting fellow.


----------



## velovino (Nov 7, 2006)

The roads look like this in every direction. I moved here not too long ago, and am looking forward to many days of getting lost/exploring.

Here is a covered bride along the way.


----------



## velovino (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, road bikes can do just fine on dirt and small gravel.

Here's a well ventilated barn.


----------



## velovino (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's what I rode today. Sorry, I don't know what the glare or blur going diagonally across the image is. I was getting a bit tired at this point, and I guess my camera work suffered.

Fortunately, home and food are but a half mile away.


----------



## velovino (Nov 7, 2006)

Remember to replenish those liquids.

Thanks for tagging along on my first ride report. Hope you enjoyed the quick tour.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

velovino said:


> After years of reading reports from other posters, it's time for me to give this a shot. .


Thanks for the report. 

One more person's posting a ride report: Someday I will buy a camera and post a ride report. Until then, I just will keep on enjoying the ride reports here on RBR. 

I always enjoy seeing and riding through covered bridges. It amazes me how many of them are left around the country.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice. Thanks for sharing the ride. What's the deal with the stitched-up handlebar condom? Very cool.


----------



## velovino (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks!
The bars are covered in a stitched on leather, actually elk skin I guess. Kinda reminiscent of old Cinelli vip bars. It's a bit of a chore to install, particularly with ergo levers, but I really like the results.
I'll be pretty sad if I ever lay the bike down though...


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I love that country riding. Those are great shots for your first post. I hope we get to see a lot more in the future.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Very nice! Any ride with a covered bridge is a nice ride, but add that big old building (a dorm?), the church, and the barn, and you've got a banner day. All it needs is a couple of cemetery shots.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey beautiful report. I could not guess the location. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Very nice first effort. No, better than nice. What is that abandoned building, anyway? A school? Hospital? Insane asylum? Especially like the shot of the roadside church--there's a real sense of serenity to it. On the other hand, I'm thinking that barn could use a visit from an arsonist.

For some reason, I just can't see partying with Todd.

Back roads rule!


----------



## velovino (Nov 7, 2006)

I really don't know what the abandoned building was, I spent a bit of time looking for clues to no avail. A mental hospital is a likely possibility. This really was in the middle of nowhere, the only other buildings nearby were a few older homes and some farms. This is easily the largest building for miles around.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Definitely a great post and great building. I couldn't help myself if I were there. . .would have to explore the place. Looks like a horror movie ready to be made. Cool stuff. I'm envious of you with all those great roads. The exploring is half the fun for me. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shog (Feb 27, 2006)

The building is the former the Knox County, Ohio poor house built in built in 1875.

Shog


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Ding ding ding! We have a winner!

Must have been an awful lot of poor people in central Ohio back then....


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

I really enjoyed this one and would like to take this ride. The area reminded me of a cross between north Georgia and Michigan, 2 places I used to live and ride, so I was kinda amused to find it was right between them! Very nicely composed shots, Vv. I look forward to your next ride and post. Spring should be pretty round there.


----------

